# CPMA Review



## Debbie C (Apr 13, 2012)

I would like to know your thoughts.  I would like to study for the CPMA Credential.  I currently have the Medical Record Auditing book by Deborah Grider 3rd Edition.  My question is, is that study guide sufficient to use to prepare?  I know there is the CPMA Study guide put out by NAMAS as well.  Is one better than the other? Does is matter which I use to study from?  I will get whatever I need, but don't want to purchase anything additional if what I already have is sufficient.  I will purchase the online exam review as well.  As you all know, we want to be prepared but not spend more than what is necessary.  Would love your thoughts please.  Thank you!


----------



## mcandia (Apr 14, 2012)

The most current Medical Record Auditor book and the AAPC's CPMA practice exam are sufficient for passing the exam. Additionally, you need to review all the web sites that the AAPC has listed.

Maria Candia CPC, CPC-H, CPCO, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## btadlock1 (Apr 14, 2012)

Debbie C said:


> I would like to know your thoughts.  I would like to study for the CPMA Credential.  I currently have the Medical Record Auditing book by Deborah Grider 3rd Edition.  My question is, is that study guide sufficient to use to prepare?  I know there is the CPMA Study guide put out by NAMAS as well.  Is one better than the other? Does is matter which I use to study from?  I will get whatever I need, but don't want to purchase anything additional if what I already have is sufficient.  I will purchase the online exam review as well.  As you all know, we want to be prepared but not spend more than what is necessary.  Would love your thoughts please.  Thank you!



I passed it using the second edition. You should go here: (http://www.trailblazerhealth.com/Sp...uation and Management/default.aspx?DomainID=1) and read every publication you can find. It's very helpful. Good luck!


----------



## Debbie C (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you so much!!  I am looking forward to this exam.... sounds kinda strange I know


----------

